# Flute trill between B5 and C#6



## TalkingPie

I've been warned that this trill is pretty hard with normal fingerings, requiring a special trill key.









I know this key's not present in all models. I know the key will be present in pro flutes played in symphony orchestras, but not in a 8-old kid's flute with a bent neck. But what about all the in-betweens? Can I expect a decent band of adult amateurs to be able to play that trill?

Someone warned me about that in another forum, but I think it's a very young boy.

Thanks!


----------



## Enthalpy

You heard bizarre assertions. Among all modern flutes I saw, none had less or more than the usual 2 trill keys. They are necessary to play the third octave above A.

Or even: flutes keys use to be completely standard. Some have a low B on the footjoint, possibly with a fifth button, some have no split E, and that's all. Only once I saw and tried a flute where 4L closed G# instead of opening it. Even the late improvements by Cooper (a true C# key, would be very useful) didn't sell.

There is more. Being far from a professional flautist, I could play the B-C# trill at decent speed with the normal fingerings. I suspect professional flautists would use the normal fingerings because they sound less badly.

So you can just write this trill. Any half-way decent flautist should play it, by one means or an other. This belongs to the job.

Note: both normal throat C# are always really bad on the Boehm flute because the D hole emits them. This hole is at D position and serves there to stabilize many notes, but is built very narrow so it emits C# when misused as a tone hole. Consequently, C# is very dull and its height unstable.


----------



## Vasks

B is played with the Left Hand thumb and its first finger both depressing a key (i.e. closed). The C# is played open (no fingers down). Try moving your thumb and first finger rapidly from closed to open. If you're like me you'll see that your thumb moves more slowly. That's why it's suggested to not use it. Thus, a special trill key exist to make it easy exist. See the start of the this video to physically see it.






Now what you're asking is how many average players have the C# trill key? Hard question to answer. I'd guess some in the band will have it as the key is present in "Intermediate" models. If some do, the ones that don't can sit out during the trill. You won't miss anything by only some playing it. If you're worried why not ask the conductor now before submitting the piece.


----------



## Enthalpy

OK then, this extra key is very rare, including at luxury models, because it's little useful. It increases the acoustic losses too.

Decent flautists don't need it. Either they use the trill keys between 1R-2R and 2R-3R. Or they are agile enough, which every professional flautist is, to play the trill with the index and thumb, with standard fingerings. For me it wasn't a difficulty, and I was never close to professional level.

==========

A true wide hole for C# would be very useful on the Boehm flute, but only if usable for every C# note and also for the 3rd octave G#, not just as a trill. I know Albert Cooper added one, but I never found a description. It was moved by the left hand, not by 1R.


----------

